# Moible apps to help prefish



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

One of the most beneficial pre fishing tools I use even before going to the are phone apps. I have some that give me vital info like water level pressure flow and even water release schedules but one of the more important ones is my go boating app. There I can use the most update maps to find new contour and even marked areas. I also use the broth highlight to pinpoint areas that I need to checkout that match where I found my fish prefishing.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What is said app called?!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Navionics Go Boating


----------



## lc43727 (Sep 17, 2019)

Is this for iPhone only? I search in the store for Android and can't find it....tia


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

lc43727 said:


> Is this for iPhone only? I search in the store for Android and can't find it....tia


I think it's now called Boating Marine HD by navionics for Android.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## lc43727 (Sep 17, 2019)

Downloading it right now.....thanks!


----------

